# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  التمر و الرشاقة

## الوسادة

*




التمر سريع الهضم والامتصاص خلال ساعة من تناوله ما يسرّع في إمداد الجسم بالطاقة وتعويضه بالعناصر المعدنية والفيتامينات والكربوهيدرات، كما أن التمر له تأثير مهدئ للأعصاب لاحتوائه على فيتامين أ وفيتامين ب1 المقوّي للأعصاب، والتمر يحد من نشاط الغدة الدرقية ويحتوي على الفوسفور الذي يعدّ غذاءً للخلايا العصبية في الدماغ. التمر يقوّي الكبد والقلب والدم لما يحتويه من منجم معادن سهلة وسريعة الامتصاص. كما أنه غني بالفيتامينات والمعادن، وغني بالألياف الغذائية، ما يجعل الصائم يشعر بالشبع فلا يندفع إلى تناول الطعام بكمية كبيرة تضر بجهازه الهضمي... إذاً هو يساعدك في المحافظة على رشاقتك الدائمة. 

يذكر أن تناول التمر ثم الشوربة السهلة الهضم يحفز المعدة والأمعاء على إفراز الأنزيمات الهاضمة، فيسهل هضم وجبة الإفطار الذي يحتوى على البروتينات والكربوهيدرات.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

التمر من السنة النبوية فمن الطبيعي نلاقي هيك فوائد لاله 
مشكورة على المعلومات 
الله يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## ورده السعاده

شكراً على المعلومات المفيده..

----------


## فيروز

يمكن أكون البدوية الوحيدة إلي ما بتحب التمر بـرغم فائدته ومكانته بالسيرة
تسلم عـالمعلومات

----------


## اليتيم العماني

التمر شئ أساسي عندنا نحن أبناء الخليج , يكون على مائدة كل وجبة .

----------

